
Carbonite Founder's New Cloud Storage Startup Is 1/5 Cost of Amazon S3 - TouchTheFuzzy
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2017/05/03/carbonite-founder-launches-wasabi-6-times-faster-than-aws-s3/
======
zod50
good to know of a new kid in the block. when comparing prices, which is
dramatically lower than the competitors, I wonder if .0039 cents per gigabyte
is basically just the storage cost and not the cost of w/r/d data over a
period of time? one thing that's common among aws, azure, and google cloud is
they make their money by charging customers for egress of data. so with this
low price Wasabi certainly seems like a good place for archival, but not
necessarily primary storage which might do a lot of roundtrips throughout the
day.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Bandwidth is going to be a major cost driver; this is more a marketing fluff
piece than a product offering. No numbers I can find about data transfer,
lifecycle operations, multi-region approaches, data durability, or any of the
things that AWS handles for us.

I'm highly skeptical for two reasons. The first is that this stuff is hard,
and AWS hasn't been particularly gouging people with their pricing model for
storage.

The second is looking at the historic on-prem storage market. Generally if you
didn't go with the top 3-5 storage vendors, you could expect your vendor to
get acquired by one of them, and then immediately EOL whatever you had bought
from them, as a few of their features were integrated into the acquirer's
offering.

We'll see how it goes, but storage is one of those areas where I'm very slow
to adopt new technologies or vendors; mistakes here generally show up
catastrophically.

------
dk8996
Sounds too good to be true. Moreover, no info about HA and durability.

~~~
wasabi-jim
Hi folks - this is jim @ wasabi.com Sorry to come late to this thread but I
wanted to try to help with some info. Anyway, below is some feedback on the Qs
so far in the thread:

\- The $.0039 is for the storage itself and does not include egress transfer
charges. These transfer charges are $.04 / GB (which includes AWS Direct
Connect fees for fast interconnect with EC2 compute resources if needed). Both
$ numbers are lower than S3. Lastly, we don't charge for PUTs / GETs etc.
(like most storage providers do) so you may realize some cost savings in that
area as well.

\- There is some info our durability, HA, etc. in the FAQ section of
wasabi.com/why (We do offer eleven 9s of durability (same as S3) and do have
multiple data centers.)

\- The points about Wasabi being "new" are valid but please understand that
our dev team has been working on cloud storage since the start of Carbonite
(over 10 years ago) and in some cases, even before that. So, we like to think
we have some useful experience in this area and welcome the chance to work
with any interested parties to demonstrate this.

Happy to help with any direct inquiries....respectfully, jim at wasabi.com

------
tomcam
Upvoted because I desperately want this vetted by members of a hacker news who
know more than I do about cloud storage

